# Portsmouth - Le Havre



## WISSAGE (May 16, 2005)

Hi everybody, not a new member but a new contributor. Friends call us Bob & Di.
*P&O are discounting the crossing from Portsmouth to Le Havre*.
see www.poferries.com.
We have an Ace Capri (a bit short I know) but have just booked a crossing at the end of May for £200 , a big saving on Brittany Ferries.
As the takeover of the route has collapsed, P&O are keeping it open till Sepember. Its not as cheap as Dover - Calais but it gets you a lot further south. Early retirement forces more trips to France etc.! Hope to contribute more now we've started.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hiya Bob & Di, welcome to the forum,

We too have booked on the Portsmouth - LeHavre crossing, we are going mid July. Ours cost £265 through C&CC, our van is 5.20 metres.

Hope you have a great trip.

TheOggies


----------



## WISSAGE (May 16, 2005)

Hi Chris
Nice to meet you
We also finally booked through C&CC but their quote was nearly £300 until we said we could get it on the net for £200 so they matched it.
all the best
Bob


----------



## legend (May 1, 2005)

Hi there
Is the Norfolkine offer no use?
£88
www.norfolkline.com

Regards


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

just tried for various dates / sailings in June / September (our available dates) and it comes up with £200 each time for a return (6.0m length). Might be worth doing to avoid a long trip across to dover / calais. Cheap crossings there are ok if your starting / target points are that way!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Although the sailing times are longer I do prefer the Le-Havre or Cherbourg route. Ferryport parking, goods sites nearby if that doesnt appeal. I think its worth the extra over D/C route.
That said we are going on the train next trip to give it a try


----------



## WISSAGE (May 16, 2005)

Hi again
Thanks for the interest. We live north of Birmingham and have done the Dover Calais crossing countless times now and also Norfolk line the first year they started. It was a bargain then. We have gone back to Portsmouth because it is very much easier to get to from here and there is plenty of room to sleep on the port if necessary. It also gets us nearer to where we want to go. Every time, we weigh it up, but it has been a few years now since it has been cost effective to do anything other than go via Dover. The £200 is a massive saving on Brittany Ferries, so I hope someone takes over the Portsmouth - Le Havre route before P&O abandon it and keeps reasonable prices. Next time we will do all the same checks again for the bargain offers, so keep posting them to save us all time.
Bob & Di


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*portsmouth-le havre*

Similar experience ourselves.Have booked p mouth-le havre(july) returning bilbao-p mouth(aug) with p&o for £430. Brittany Ferries and C.C wanted £690.Booked end of jan 05 but if i had booked by 12 jan would have cost £370.
regards norman&yvonne


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Great Idea, :idea: 

P&O are eager to dump the Portsmouth routes, Caravans and Motorhomes are always looking for better priced crossings and service so,

Lets, with the staff of the Portsmouth - LeHarve do a MBO (management buy out) maybe the CC and C&CC clubs would join in.

Remember, the route is cash positive its just not making the big gains a PLC company needs to make for its share holders

H


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

This is just to bring this item to the top again - we've just booked for Pompey to Lehavre to go out on Sat 27th august 8:30 and return mid september. total price £200 as noted above. This is for any sailings booked direct in the internet. I don't know how long the special offer lasts. We were originally thinking of booking the tunnel or other ferries for after the bank hol weekend because of the cost, but this gives us a few extra days away - we can also go either south east towards burgundy / alsace or south west to the atlantic coast (not decided yet  )


----------

